# Help! Its Fallen and Can't Get Up!!!



## Smoke14 (Jul 11, 2014)

:thinking: Something has happened to my bike and its got this shade-tree mechanic stumped! Took a break during a night ride last night and when I started my beast up to continue, it sounded more like a muzzled house cat. When I put it in gear and took off I felt like I was back on my old 250 Suzuki instead of an 800 Can-Am! While I was riding back, just for brief random moments, all of my power would come back then it was gone again . I've worked on it all day and it still has a surging idle, no power, and no problem codes or lights. 

I thought fuel pump first, but my gauge is showing right at 50 psi even under load. Then I cleaned and tightened my battery connections and the grounds. Had my battery tested (good), changed the spark plugs, I've even taken the throttle body off and cleaned it (did not remove the TPS). Thought it could be a loose connection but I've checked every connection I could find, and there's a bunch of 'em!

I really want to go riding tomorrow, anyone have anything else I can try?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Maybe the clutch needs to be cleaned. Or belt might need servicing.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Verify spark on both cylinders?


----------



## Smoke14 (Jul 11, 2014)

JPs300 - I put a test light in between the plug boot and the spark plug and verified that it was getting spark there and I've changed the plugs already. Do you think a weak coil could cause it to surge like that?

Duckincrazy92 - Do you think the clutch setup could affect the idle? I did change the primary and secondary springs recently.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like she dropped a cylinder maybe from loss of spark of fuel. Maybe a plugged or stuck injector...water in the tank...failing crank position sensor...ECU..ect.


----------



## Smoke14 (Jul 11, 2014)

Not a dropped cylinder, not water in the tank. I'm getting fuel through the filter/pump/regulator; showing 50+- psi just before the injectors on my gauge. Sounds like it could be an injector, but how would I test/clean?


----------



## Front_page (Jun 6, 2012)

I would say injector not firing. Maybe bad connection. If you are running a fuel tuner that may also have gone haywire.


----------



## Smoke14 (Jul 11, 2014)

Injector not cycling consistently. Man, those things aren't cheap!


----------

